# Thule Sidearm vs Yakima Highroller



## cmanco (Oct 27, 2009)

It's time for a new bike rack and I want one that I can just load the bike on without taking the wheels off. I like the sidearm and highroller because they hold the wheel secure and not the frame. I like the design and ease of use that the side arm has but it looks ridiculous folded up, while the highroller is still pretty compact and aerodynamic when folded. Anybody recommend one over the other?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i have used the sidearm for a few years, and really think it is a more stable rack than the highroller.
another benefit, and this may or may not pertain to your application, is that the wheel tray extends 16" from the front of the ratchet arm mechanism, making it "effectively" shorter. the highroller has a 52" wheel tray, which may cause rear door interference with some vehicles.

there is a video out there of the 2 racks on a road test, and it shows the sidearm to be much more stable...you might want to google/you tube for that. i think it was done by bike magazine....or search for this thread on mtbr and i may have posted it a year or 2 ago.


----------



## djshway123 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same boat as you. Except not only do I have to get a rack for my car, I have to start thinking about maybe a ***** mount for my gfs small suv... ((


----------



## Breitness24 (May 7, 2010)

I just got two high rollers coming from the sprocket rocket. I too was tired of taking off the front wheels. I have 2 for both my 29ers and It holds pretty darn good, I really like the aesthetics of the rack, i generally like the look of yakima products better too.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> i have used the sidearm for a few years, and really think it is a more stable rack than the highroller.
> another benefit, and this may or may not pertain to your application, is that the wheel tray extends 16" from the front of the ratchet arm mechanism, making it "effectively" shorter. the highroller has a 52" wheel tray, which may cause rear door interference with some vehicles.
> 
> there is a video out there of the 2 racks on a road test, and it shows the sidearm to be much more stable...you might want to google/you tube for that. i think it was done by bike magazine....or search for this thread on mtbr and i may have posted it a year or 2 ago.


The video you mentioned, which features the Yakima HighRoller is dishonest.

Dishonest in that the HighRoller snap around rack mounts were LOOSE and not properly tightened, and thus yielded the results shown in the video.

See the video at the 1:45 to 1:49 mark for confirmation of the improperly installed bike rack 
(Note the loosely/improperly installed snap around mounts rotating around the cross bar).

Proper installation of the Yakima HighRoller results in zero play, under load, at the rack and bar mount locations.

Yakima's best roof bike carrier, the HighRoller, features a wide super strong wheel tray, with wide mounting points, and a maximum bike weight limit of 50 pounds.

The Yakima HighRoller's wide and strong wheel tray, coupled with the double hoop arms and wheel grips anchor the bike and provide a very secure manner of transporting a bicycle.

The video in question: BIKE Magazine TechTest Thule/Yakima. on Vimeo

Note: It should be noted that at the end of the video, BIKE Magazine claims that the HighRoller mounting hardware loosened up during testing.

Again, this is dishonest as it was more likely their initial failure to install, inspect, and ensure a proper installation.

Had the HighRoller been properly installed, the mounting hardware would not have loosened up so quickly and easily, if at all. (Personal experience has shown zero loosening of the HighRoller mounting hardware over the past year+ with regular uses at California freeway speeds of 70 mph)

While BIKE Magazine decided to publish this video test in it's final, as seen form, BIKE Magazine callously used footage of the improperly installed Yakima HighRoller rack.

It is fair to assume that most who viewed the video may not have noticed that the HighRoller rack was installed improperly, and would have made a bike rack comparison decision based on the published dishonest video test.

In the end, BIKE Magazine does make note that the swaying action viewed in the video was significantly reduced after tightening the mounting hardware, but fails to provide accurate video footage in the final video for the view to consider.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a Highroller tray (used to be trays). I like how it mounts the bike, it's easy to use and secure.

What I don't like is are the following:

1. The mount to the bar is not as secure as I would like it to be. There are two of those plastic around bar mounts that Yak uses in the front and one in the back. Even when tightened down hard, there is still wobble back and forth - it is not play, it's because there is only a single piece holding it at the back. It works fine, but it could be better.

2. The bike is dependent on being held in place by a ratchet mechanism that cannot be inspected in that holds the aft most front bar/wheel holder. If that ratchet is damaged you cannot tell AND it can be damaged in such a way that it gives the appearance of being completely functional but will suddenly drop flat when a certain release force is hit.

I ran my rack into an overhead piece (all my fault and not the racks) that caused it to force the aft most bar down without releasing the lock. This stripped the ratchet inside, or at least damaged it. Upon inspection, the rack appeared to be just fine, everything worked properly etc. But, if you tried to push the aft bar down, it would hold until a moderate (not high, but moderate) pressure was put on it and then it would suddenly and completely release. In comparison to a working one, you could put lots more pressure on it. This concerned me not because it was damaged (my fault) but that you could not inspect this all important mechanism to determine if it was ok or not.

So, the issue is that the ratchet had stripped, it is not user accessible. This means that if you ever force the aft bar down, you need to pretty much throw the whole thing away because you have no way of ever figuring out if it is still in good enough shape to put your expensive bike on board.

When I talked with Yak about this, they concurred. I also asked them what they think is their most stable and dependable rack. Their answer was the Sprocket Rocket. The Highroller is aimed at the market of big downhill bikes that may not fit well on a fork mount. There is still the issue of the wobble but that is probably not anything other than just a cosmetic thing and also the result of having a bike so high up on the car.

If you want to see a really stable rack that doesn't require wheel removal, look at the 1UpUSA roof trays. They use the same trays as on their hitch racks but bar mounted. They also have a much, much lower aero profile than do the HighRollers or the Sidearm thing from Thule, both of which are horrible for aerodynamics.

Roof Tray

That all said, the Highroller is a decent mount.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

cmanco said:


> I like the design and ease of use that the side arm has but it looks ridiculous folded up, while the highroller is still pretty compact and aerodynamic when folded. Anybody recommend one over the other?


I can't suggest one over the other, but I recently got a sidearm and like it very much. Its a very sturdy rack and a bike mounts up in less than 30 sec. Every vid of the Yak that I've seen seems to show a mounted bike teetering from side to side once the car is in motion. Now THAT looks rediculous to me. LOL. See the beginning and the 3:33 mark of this vid, for example: Yakima FrontLoader Wheel Mount Bike Carrier Review Video | etrailer.com
Whereas the Thule mounted bike remains rock solid.

The look of it in the folded position never even occurred to me. I had no idea it looked ridiculous (but hey I ride a Lefty, too!). Its a roof rack. By definition, any rack kills a car's aero.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

It isn't the best looking rack, that's for sure....

J.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Whether ugly, beautiful or inbetween (it's all subjective after all), I just had no idea that roof rack aesthetics (when not in use) were important to people. Not that there is anything wrong with that. 

In my eyes, form follows function. A good sturdy rack that also allows quick easy "touchless" wheel-on mounting is going to have some beef to it. That beefy aesthetic is much more pleasing to my eye than a bike teetering on one's roof via a minimalist rack that folds to a low profile when not in use.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't care for the Highroller either but that one takes the ugly prize. The idea behind "form follows function" is a simple look. That one doesn't meet that test. Sorry.

I'm a BMW guy too (great car) - is that the x-drive version?

J.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> The idea behind "form follows function" is a simple look.
> 
> I'm a BMW guy too (great car) - is that the x-drive version?
> 
> J.


I disagree.
While "form follows function" aesthetic design CAN result in simplicity, it can also result in odd, assymetrical, avant garde, complex, complicated or even "ugly" shapes that stand-out, depending on the desired function. It simply means that the desired funcionality of the component dictates the form it will take - not that the form will be simple or pleasing to the eye in a traditional sense.

A prime example would be some of the stranger-looking multi-link multi-pivot rear suspension designs on MTB's. Clearly a single pivot design is much simpler and perhaps more aesthetically pleasing for a bike frame design, but the desire for optimum suspension functionality often dictates a very different and much more complicated "uglier" look.

Thanks re the wagon. Its an e39 540it, x-drive was not an option when it was built. I have a 4x4 for the nasties, though.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stumpjumpy said:


> I can't suggest one over the other, but I recently got a sidearm and like it very much. Its a very sturdy rack and a bike mounts up in less than 30 sec. Every vid of the Yak that I've seen seems to show a mounted bike teetering from side to side once the car is in motion. Now THAT looks rediculous to me. LOL. See the beginning and the 3:33 mark of this vid, for example: Yakima FrontLoader Wheel Mount Bike Carrier Review Video | etrailer.com
> Whereas the Thule mounted bike remains rock solid.
> 
> The look of it in the folded position never even occurred to me. I had no idea it looked ridiculous (but hey I ride a Lefty, too!). Its a roof rack. By definition, any rack kills a car's aero.


The etrailer.com video you posted is of the Yakima Frontloader, and not the Yakima HighRoller.

For the sake of relevance, you should have linked etrailer.com's Yakima HighRoller video.

The subject of this thread is the comparison of the best bike racks from Thule and Yakima. That said, the Frontloader is not Yakima's best roof bike rack.

The HighRoller is Yakima's best roof bike rack.

As Yakima's best roof rack, the HighRoller features a stronger and wider wheel tray and base plate, a more secure and wider rack mounting system, along with bicycle wheel grips featuring a superior and more secure wheel holding design.

While etrailer.com site does have a HighRoller video, it's disappointing that their video shows that etrailer.com failed to properly install the HighRoller roof rack for their review.

Yakima HighRoller Roof Mounted Bike Rack Review Video | etrailer.com

Despite the improper installation of the mounting hardware, the HighRoller's strength and stability is evident and aptly demonstratedat the video's 2:30 minute mark.

Given that etrailer.com failed to install the HighRoller rack per Yakima's installation instructions, and the improper installation evidenced in the flawed Bike Magazine HighRoller rack review, one wonders if the results shown in the video you posted of the Yakima Frontloader also suffered the same fate of a less than proper installation.

Yakima and Thule both make roof racks of nice, secure designs.

The Yakima HighRoller design successfully combines a safe, simple, and secure way to transport a bike, along with a clean aerodynamic, noise minimizing, and esthetically pleasing design.

The Yakima HighRoller is an advanced roof rack design and is an superior and excellent example of the design principle known as "Form Follows Function".


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have 2 Thule side arms and they work great. I have 5 bikes of all wheels sizes and axles so fork mounts weren't an option. 

They hold rock solid and don't interfere with my wagon's rear hatch like some of the longer tray racks. The only downside is how bulky they are when not in use. 

The yakima ones looks very slick when not in use in comparison but I haven't personally used them.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stumpjumpy said:


> I disagree.
> While "form follows function" aesthetic design CAN result in simplicity, it can also result in odd, assymetrical, avant garde, complex, complicated or even "ugly" shapes that stand-out, depending on the desired function. It simply means that the desired funcionality of the component dictates the form it will take - not that the form will be simple or pleasing to the eye in a traditional sense.
> 
> A prime example would be some of the stranger-looking multi-link multi-pivot rear suspension designs on MTB's. Clearly a single pivot design is much simpler and perhaps more aesthetically pleasing for a bike frame design, but the desire for optimum suspension functionality often dictates a very different and much more complicated "uglier" look.
> ...


Does the odd, asymmetrical, bulky, and non-aerodynamic shape and design of the Thule Side Arm generate a constantly loud and annoying wind noise when traveling at speed?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't hear any more wind increase because of them (even with my bike on). I usually travel around 70-75mph on the highway too.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Bambi19 said:


> The etrailer.com video you posted is of the Yakima Frontloader, and not the Yakima HighRoller.


They are VERY similar racks in terms of design and functionality. Etrailer actually recomends the FrontLoader over the HighRoller: Yakima HighRoller vs FrontLloader Roof Mount Bike Rack Recommendation | etrailer.com

I chose the FrontLoader video simply because it shows a car in motion w/ a mounted bike. The HighRoller video you posted does not (perhaps for good reason).

Everybody has their own criteria for what makes a great rack. I weight functionality/reliability/durability MUCH higher than aesthetics when it comes to mounting my (sometimes wet and/or muddy) pride and joy on the roof of a car that will see 75mph. Honestly, when I shop racks, the only think about "the look" of a rack that would concern me is if it "looks" poorly designed or too spindly.

The use of circular mounting clamps on a round bar as the basis for a rack's lateral support/stability is a less than optimal design, and this is illustrated by the mounted bike teetering back and forth and clamp hardware loosening w/ use. See the 1:45 mark of this video: BIKE Magazine TechTest Thule/Yakima. on Vimeo

Thule employs large OD tubing and a large racheting mechanism for a reason. The big lateral support arm is anchored to the base plate via large semi-permanent hardware. The base plate is actually extruded around the arm creating the hinge. I suppose they could have streamlined/shrunk these components somewhat to make the rack look sleeker when not in use, but with a loss in functionality.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Bambi19 said:


> Does the odd, asymmetrical, bulky, and non-aerodynamic shape and design of the Thule Side Arm generate a constantly loud and annoying wind noise when traveling at speed?


No additional noise that I am aware of . . .

Oh, and BTW, the little front wheel hoop on the sidearm folds down when not in use, if that matters to anyone. :thumbsup: I just leave it up, because I dont care how it looks and its one less step when mounting the bike (which is only a 2 step process).


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stumpjumpy said:


> They are VERY similar racks in terms of design and functionality. Etrailer actually recomends the FrontLoader over the HighRoller: Yakima HighRoller vs FrontLloader Roof Mount Bike Rack Recommendation | etrailer.com
> 
> I chose the FrontLoader video simply because it shows a car in motion w/ a mounted bike. The HighRoller video you posted does not (perhaps for good reason).
> 
> ...


The etrailer.com "recommendation" you posted does not unequivocally recommend the lessor Yakima Frontloader over the HighRoller. Your failure to recognize this fact calls into question your cognetive abilities or your desire to unduly persuade your stated position on the subject matter - or both.

Rather, the etrailer "recommendation" you posted simply highlights the mounting versatility design of the Frontloader on automotive factory crossbars, and recognizes the HighRoller as having the "nicer hardware" of the two racks. The "recommendation" does not make any statements related to which rack would be better in terms of transporting a bike in a safe and stable manner, as that is the most important aspect of selecting a bike rack.

Given that the Frontloader and HighRoller mounting systems are very different in design, posting a Frontloader video in place of the Thread subject was misleading on your part - nevermind that the makers of the video may not have properly installed said product.

Referencing the BIKE Magazine Tech Test Thule/Yakima video to support your unfounded claims, shows you selectively give too much credit to what you see on internet video; and at the same time, fail to understand basic fundamental truths about the products featured.

Selectively, in the sense that you fail to recognize that the bike mounted in the Thule Side Arm exhibits considerable side-to-side wobble at the video's 40, 50, and 58 second mark; while simultaneously choosing to use a video of different Yakima rack, The Frontloader, to question the stability of the Yakima HighRoller.

Also, know that the rotation of the Yakima HighRoller wrap around shown in the BIKE Magazine video are due to improper installation. Proper installation results in zero movement of the mounting hardwear and proves false your contention that the Yakima round bar design is a less than optimal design, along with every other untruth you post.

Yakima and Thule both make excellent roof bike racks. That said, don't deny others the truth by making false claims and summarily discounting the design of one over the other, especially when one's lack of hands-on experience and use is evident.

Yakima HighRoller owners travel at high freeway speeds and twisty back roads knowing that their bike is safely secured - no differently than Thule Side Arm owners.

Don't believe every "sales" video you see on the internet (especially from those who clearly show an improper use or installation); If you do, you may soon find yourself telling others to purchase a Shake Weight; as Shake Weight videos show it to be an excellent piece of exercise equipment.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Bambi19 said:


> The etrailer.com "recommendation" you posted does not unequivocally recommend the lessor Yakima Frontloader over the HighRoller.


I never said it did.

However, the mere fact that the retailer, when's asked to compare the two, would suggest the "lessor" and less expensive yak rack instead of the HighRoller "flagship" speaks volumes. Do you honestly expect the retailer to state on the Internet that the HighRoller has issues (more on this below)? Of cours not.



Bambi19 said:


> Given that the Frontloader and HighRoller mounting systems are very different in design . . .


Indeed they are. The FrontLoader lacks the dubious round clamping system of the HighRoller, and instead uses a much more reliable and stable "sandwich" clamping system - which is likely the REAL reason why etrailer rates it as the better rack than the HighRoller.

It's also interesting to note that Yakima uses its "Strong Arm" technology (similar to Thule's Side Arm) as their flagship trailer hitch bike mount system (the "Hold Up") "for the ultimate in bike-transport peace of mind". Yakima Holdup 2 Bike Hitch Mounted Folding Rack with Wheel Mount Cradles for 2" Hitch Yakima Hitch Bike Racks Y02433 Yakima. Apparently, Yakima felt the Side Arm type mount was superior for such an application, which obviously stresses the bike laterally with every accel/decel of the vehicle. Clearly, Yakima felt its "HighRoller" type mount was not up to that task.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Does this Bambi character work for Yakima??


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, my understanding is that both Yak and Rhule use the sidearm arrangement with rear wheel strap because of a patent held by 1UpUSA. 1Up licenses their patent to Raxter I believe. 

I can't find the link right now. But there are other considerations other than what is the BEST way to do it.

If you want a totally solid roof rack, use a 1Up tray. It works better than either Yak or Thule. 

I can attest that the Highroller works fine for thousands of miles, over bumps and at high speed. Any time you stand up a whole bike on a narrow tray you will get some wobble. It's sort of inherent in the whole design. 

J.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Actually, my understanding is that both Yak and Rhule use the sidearm arrangement with rear wheel strap because of a patent held by 1UpUSA. 1Up licenses their patent to Raxter I believe.
> 
> I can't find the link right now. But there are other considerations other than what is the BEST way to do it.
> 
> ...


The 1up looks nice and seems to be the real deal. Its certainly neat and tidy for those who are concerned with that. I have no opinion on it vs a Thule Sidearm or Yakima Strongarm set-up. Why do you say it's "better"?

I disagree that wobble is inherent in any stand-up design. The thing I like about the Sidearm is that the arm is VERY tightly pressed down into the front tire. On an MTB w/ 30 psi or so in the tires, the arm sinks deeply into the tire, compressing it into the tray with quite a bit of force. This, coupled with the rock solid base attachment results in zero wobble.

Does the 1up create significant tire compression?

Now wobble may not really matter in terms of ultimately losing a bike. I just do not like the aesthetic and insecure feeling of wobbly-mounted bikes.


----------



## madmarmot (Jul 10, 2011)

I must say the highroller I have seems to have a lot of wobble. I intend to try adjusting the crossbars to see if I can minimize it. But I've also seen wobble in a friends rig, and he seems the type to install it all correctly given the bikes he's riding.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The 1up can create as much tire deformity as you want. 

Anytime you take a lever as long as a bike is high on as narrow of a base as a rack tray you are going to get some wobble. 

J.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Anytime you take a lever as long as a bike is high on as narrow of a base as a rack tray you are going to get some wobble.
> 
> J.


I totally agree.

However, the Sidearm's base is a about 2x wider than the tray, and the arm's axle attaches directly to the base (pierces it and is welded to it, actually), not the tray.

I'd imagin that with each of the 1up's slender levers attached to the extreme ends of the tray by a single small bolt, the bike wobbles as the tray, bolts and levers flex?

I also do not understand how the 1up generates substantial tire compression, especially in a roof mount set-up (the user has no leverage), given the almost horizontal direction of the load applied by the levers on the tires. By contrast, the Sidearm applies direct vertical pressure on the tire, essentially in an amount equal to the user's body weight (as he is able to pull the ratcheting arm straight down on the tire with his entire body). W/ the 1up, it appears that the user simply pushes the levers horizontally to contact the tires. I can't imagine much pressure being generated that way with a bike mounted rooftop. Its more of a "cradle" than a "clamp", no?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The 1UpUSA racks wobble less than do my High rollers and about the same as do my sprocket rockets maybe a touch more. None of them are a problem nor do I think the Sidearms wobble would be a problem either. I think we can write this off as a non issue in all cases.

It's easy to load the bike into the 1UpUSA - just put it up there and then pull inwards on both wheel holders simultaneously. You can get considerable tire compression that way. However, you are not dependent on wheel compression to hold the bike in the rack because both wheels are contained and can't come out - unlike the sidearm/rear wheel strap designs like the sidearm. Even if your tires go flat the bike will not come out. There have been numerous cases of the sidearm/rear wheel designs having just this problem with a slowly deflating tire when loaded in the rack. 

Using the 1UpUSA roof rack, you can get the same tire compression as on the Sidearm but you don't need to and it just makes it tougher to open. You only need to make sure that the tire is held firmly. Also, there is no failure mode where it cn can fail open, as can happen if the arm fails on the Sidearm (ratchet stripping). For what it's worth, I stripped out the ratchet on one of my Highrollers when I ran it into the garage. Would still hold a bike and looked fine, but firm pressure on the wheel holding mechanism caused it to fail open. That's a serious problem when the ratchet mechanism isn't available for easy inspection and the arm holding the single wheel can be a single point of failure.

J.


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

JohnJ80 said:


> Actually, my understanding is that both Yak and Rhule use the sidearm arrangement with rear wheel strap because of a patent held by 1UpUSA. 1Up licenses their patent to Raxter I believe.
> 
> I can't find the link right now. But there are other considerations other than what is the BEST way to do it.
> 
> ...


JohnJ80 -

Thanks for sharing and posting the 1UpUSA rack info.

When it's time to purchase a hitch mount bike rack, the 1Up Quick-Rack will certainly be my choice.

With so much misinformation, distortedly biased opinions, and fallaciously wrong suppositions being posted, it's refreshing to come across truthful, helpful, and useful information from fellow riders.

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

To be clear, 1UpUSA has a roof tray too. I probably have serial #1 of that - a tray that fits either on the rear hitch set up OR on the roof rack. 

It has the lowest cross section in front than either the Yak Highroller or the Thule Sidearm, you don't need to remove the wheels and it is more secure than either.

J.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

cracksandracks.com said:


> i have used the sidearm for a few years, and really think it is a more stable rack than the highroller.there is a video out there of the 2 racks on a road test, and it shows the sidearm to be much more stable...





JohnJ80 said:


> I have a Highroller tray (used to be trays). What I don't like is are the following:
> 
> 1. The mount to the bar is not as secure as I would like it to be. There are two of those plastic around bar mounts that Yak uses in the front and one in the back. Even when tightened down hard, there is still wobble back and forth.





JohnJ80 said:


> I don't care for the Highroller either.





Ilikebmx999 said:


> I have 2 Thule side arms and they work great.They hold rock solid





madmarmot said:


> I must say the highroller I have seems to have a lot of wobble.





JohnJ80 said:


> The 1UpUSA racks wobble less than do my High rollers





Ilikebmx999 said:


> Does this Bambi character work for Yakima??





Bambi19 said:


> JohnJ80 -
> 
> With so much misinformation, distortedly biased opinions, and fallaciously wrong suppositions being posted, it's refreshing to come across truthful, helpful, and useful information from fellow riders.
> 
> Thanks again.


Soooo, just because everybody who posted disagrees with you, their opinions are somehow not truthful, helpful or useful? Why even bother to read the forum if you will only credit opinions that do not conflict with your own?

Shame on you, sir.:nono:


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

i checked the FAQ on the Highroller. seems it can only be used backwards if you have a fairing on your yakima roofrack. Just pointing this out, as I didnt see it above.. it is swaying my decision a bit. 
wish the 1upusa roof tray came in black...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

They do other racks in black - it's only anodizing. Given that they are a small company, you could probably talk them into doing it in black for you. They'd charge you for it but it can't be a big deal.

J.


----------



## dawkins20 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to bump a zombie thread here, but I wanted to see if anyone else here had used the 1upusa roof rack could comment on its attachment to the crossbars. I had to get a whole new setup to fit my Subie legacy since the fit kits arent made for the older style 400xt footpacks. Since noise, especially with my sunroof open, always bothered my a bit I decided to get the Thule aeroblades (hitch was not an option, too much multi sport use) I have a thule sidearm now, but like how low profile the 1up tray is when folded. 

How does the 1upusa roof tray clamp to the crossbars? Would it be able to clamp to a wide, asymmetric bar like the Aeroblade? Does John or anyone else have a pic of the clamp mechanism?


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

dawkins20 said:


> Sorry to bump a zombie thread here, but I wanted to see if anyone else here had used the 1upusa roof rack could comment on its attachment to the crossbars. I had to get a whole new setup to fit my Subie legacy since the fit kits arent made for the older style 400xt footpacks. Since noise, especially with my sunroof open, always bothered my a bit I decided to get the Thule aeroblades (hitch was not an option, too much multi sport use) I have a thule sidearm now, but like how low profile the 1up tray is when folded.
> 
> How does the 1upusa roof tray clamp to the crossbars? Would it be able to clamp to a wide, asymmetric bar like the Aeroblade? Does John or anyone else have a pic of the clamp mechanism?


I ended up picking up the 1upusa roof tray. I was surprised at how heavy it is. Feels seriously overbuilt. The rooftray clamps to the crossbars just like a Yakima Rocketbox, at least the older model box that I have. Two bolts through a flat bar are tightened to clamp the crossbar to the tray. I'll see if I can take picture.


----------



## dawkins20 (May 5, 2007)

excellent, thanks. I would love to see some pics


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

*1upusa rooftray bar attachment*



dawkins20 said:


> excellent, thanks. I would love to see some pics


Here's some pics (see if this works):


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

normonster said:


> Here's some pics (see if this works):


Could you potentially measure the distance between the 2 bolts that hold the tray to the crossbar?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why anyone would bump a thread with thule and yakima in the title and then ask about the 1up rack..... anyway I was waxing my car today and had the rack off so I snapped a couple of pictures.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Deleted . . . zombie reply to bumped thread


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

Duncan1104 said:


> Could you potentially measure the distance between the 2 bolts that hold the tray to the crossbar?


Ordered mine in March. measures ~ 3.5 inches. Different than the pic from 'ThatDrewGuy'. 
Best to just call 1upusa and ask 'em for what you want. i had called about this too, and he answered right away, and told me everything i needed to know...


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

normonster said:


> Ordered mine in March. measures ~ 3.5 inches. Different than the pic from 'ThatDrewGuy'.
> Best to just call 1upusa and ask 'em for what you want. i had called about this too, and he answered right away, and told me everything i needed to know...





thatdrewguy said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would bump a thread with thule and yakima in the title and then ask about the 1up rack..... anyway I was waxing my car today and had the rack off so I snapped a couple of pictures.


Thanks guys! Weird that the two have different dimensions. :skep:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I received my 1up on April 30 (less than a month ago). Possibly norm's brackets are the ones spaced for aero bars.


----------



## Rippingdale (Jun 22, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> Actually, my understanding is that both Yak and Rhule use the sidearm arrangement with rear wheel strap because of a patent held by 1UpUSA. 1Up licenses their patent to Raxter I believe.
> 
> I can't find the link right now. But there are other considerations other than what is the BEST way to do it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to throw another product out there but this is 1Up's direct competitor.

BIKE | inno (RV-Inno) /ADVANCED CAR RACKS,

I've only inspected in a local shop. the rack seems to be built well and can be purchased for less than the 1Up design.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a Inno rack for skis and stuff. It's ok - basically a Thule knockoff.

Apparently 1UpUSA has a patent (if I understand it correctly) for holding both wheels with a bar like that. That's why everyone else like Yak and Thule that use a piece the holds the tire use a strap for the other tire. Apparently they have licensed their patent to Raxter. Be interesting to see what happens with this Inno rack.

J.


----------



## Tulsan (Mar 21, 2012)

I ran across this discussion a little while back when trying to decide whether to go with a Sidearm or Highroller and promised myself I'd come back and post up my own thoughts after using one or the other.

I had been using a Thule Peleton with an all Thule roof setup on my car, but needed to add a new rack for my AM setup with 20mm thru-axle. I had great success with my Peleton and Thule in general, so that was my first stop for researching a new rack. I looked at the sidearm and big mouth, but got an amazing deal on a new highroller.

It was a breeze to set up and loading my bike up was quick and painless, but I wasn't overly comfortable with the look and feel. Granted, any fork mount carrier will seem a bit more secure, but I began to worry about putting my pride and joy on the Highroller and heading down the road.

After a few weeks of use, both on and off the highway with some pretty decent winds, the Highroller has calmed a lot of my initial worries. The front metal wheel arm brace resting against plastic molding still doesn't inspire a ton of confidence in the long run, but so far, I've had absolutely no issues.

I like not having any part of the rack resting, gripping or otherwise in contact with my frame or fork. It really is easy to load the bike up and go. Overall, I've been very pleased with the purchase.


----------

